# Gmail application logins not showing up on gmail recent activity log



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I frequently use the Gmail app on my Nexus S 4G. In the past, when I logged on on the computer and looked at my recent activity log, I would see entries from Mobile corresponding to Gmail syncing. 

Today, I've noticed they are all gone... Whenever I use the Gmail app, there is no longer any IP signature...

My mom's gmail and Android do not have this issue.

Do you any of you have the same issue? I activated two-step verification on the 20th. I have since revoked access to my Android devices and then gave them back access, but this fixed nothing.

Anyone having the same problem?


----------

